# Ibanez RG7620



## Baum (Mar 9, 2005)

Probably been done before, but I feel like sharing.
After owning my 7620 for 6 months, I can say that it is a very nice-sounding and -feeling piece of gear. Vampire Kiss finish (pinkish red), 24 frets, dot inlays, DiMarzio New7 pickups, regular neck construction, all access heel, yadda yadda. See jemsite. 
Being "a Jackson-guy", I was pleasantly surprised with the Ibanez's playability and overall feel. It's pretty light and you have to be careful with it, as the finish seems to like chipping, but it's not as though you were holding some kind of toy. My action is not ridiculously low or high, but I experienced some fret buzz when I tried setting it pretty low - a Pro setup should get that sorted. Upper fret access is good on any given string. The playability is excellent, even for someone with girly-hands like me - I half expected the extra string to render playing stuff in the lower registers impossible for me, but quite the opposite. When I switched back to a 6 after playing for extended periods of time, I actually had the feeling that my 6s were missing something. 
The Floyd feels rather sturdy, keeps tune nicely and has a good range in either direction, it is a bitch to tune up though. I doubt that it seriously affects the sustain of the guitar in a negative way. They really could've thought of an easier way to adjust the height of the bridge... for the life of me, I couldn't figure out that there was a little screw inside the big screw, and that the big screw was one size larger than your regular guitar allen wrench. Yeah, I'm stupid, feel free to cast stones now. 
As far as tone goes, even though everyone has their own perception of what's good and what not, there's one thing you probably don't want on a 7.. a floppy sounding B string. The 7620 doesn't exactly shine here, as it is not as tight-sounding as I would have liked it, but it's not sounding bad either. Amp settings do make a slight difference here, at least to my ears. The pickups themselves are medium/high output ones and I could get some Petrucci-esque tones out of the guitar, through a 5150II even. That might just be my imagination, though. 
As far as I'm concerned, for the kind of money they charged for these guitars when they were new one could have expected something better than plastic dot inlays, as well as neck/neck&headstock binding. Those are cosmetic issues, but it's not like I'm asking for an airbrush finish here - it's just a bit too much of the Plain Jane-thing going on for my tastes. 
After all, I'm happy with the guitar. It looks great, even though I hate dot inlays (and plastic ones to boot...), sounds alright and most of all plays very well. After 6 months I assume I don't just like it because I spend a considerable amount of money for it (450$+shipping, including a JEM?UV?-case), but because it is a quality instrument indeed. Sorry for wasting your time&bandwidth, here's the only pic of it I could find right now to make up for it. I'll make better ones soon, I promise.


----------



## macalpine88 (Mar 9, 2005)

is it just me or does that look like an rg7420 magenta crush. in anycase beautiful, mine has nick and scratches that are colored in with sharpies  it will bring years of happiness.
and about the pickups, change the bitches i hate them they sound like anus, it may be just me but they just had such a dark non treble, high bass sound.


----------



## TheReal7 (Mar 9, 2005)

macalpine88 said:


> is it just me or does that look like an rg7420 magenta crush.



I was thinking the same thing...but look close the the bridge...looks like a double edge bridge... my 7420 is a cheapo floyd bridge.


----------



## Baum (Mar 9, 2005)

The trem block says "Ibanez EDGE". 
The pickups are so-so, I like the sound through my 5150. I don't have the money to buy new ones right now, nor do I know which I should buy. But I guess I can ask here for suggestions.


----------



## Dylan7620 (Mar 9, 2005)

great guitar if i do say so myself


----------



## jski7 (Mar 9, 2005)

Great guitar ! One of my faves . Mine gave me six years of trouble-free happiness before I decided she needed an 'extreme makeover'. All of the VK you see in that pic will soon be replaced by tung-oiled mahogany sweetness (on mine , not his ).


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 9, 2005)

Its a 7620, notice the pickup mounts are triangle and the bridge is a lopro. 

BTW, just so you know,the little screw inside the big screw on the trem posts, is so once you get it at the right height, you can 'lock' it in, so it is more stable. It wont oval out the holes inthe wood like some standard floyds are known to.


----------



## Baum (Mar 10, 2005)

I didn't mean to doubt it's usefulness, stupid little me just didn't get it. 
I like the trem. Very low profile, good range and it keeps tune very well. I find Schallers/OFRs to be a little more "responsive", though - easier to control, I don't know how to describe it exactly.


----------



## Drew (Mar 14, 2005)

It's a question of what you're used to - the first time I played an edge, after a couple years on a Strat, I thought it was inmpossible to control, you couldn't touch the bar without sending the bridge into motion. Now I'm pretty comfortable on my Lo-Pro 7. 

I'm wondering if that isn't a VK, though - I know there was a limited run of Red Wine 7620's done for, I believe, Guitar Center, and while I've only seen one in person, that looks a little closer to what you have. It's subtle, but VK has more of a burgundy/gold sort of vibe, while the RW is definitely cooler in color. 

Have you pulled the neck? I'm not 100% sure, but I believe mine's stamped RG7-620VK in the neck pocket, and this would be an easy way to confirm. 

-D


----------



## Dylan7620 (Mar 14, 2005)

yea, i think the VKs look a little more pinkish in the photos.


----------



## Baum (Mar 14, 2005)

It definitely has a burgundy vibe going on, and whatever it is - I like it. 
Seeing as I'll have to restring it soon anyway, I might take a look at the neck pocket then. Anything I should be careful with, or is it just a little screwing action?


----------



## Drew (Mar 14, 2005)

Well, it's pretty straightforward, but just be aware that the screws are in two different lengths - the first two are noticeably shorter than the last two. Keep that in mind and you should be ok. 

-D


----------



## Cyberi4n (Jul 14, 2006)

Baum said:


> They really could've thought of an easier way to adjust the height of the bridge... for the life of me, I couldn't figure out that there was a little screw inside the big screw, and that the big screw was one size larger than your regular guitar allen wrench.



Never come across this system before, being a Jackson man with only one screw to worry about - is there anything I should be aware of before trying to adjust the trem on mine? (when it finally arrives in a week's time)


----------



## Dylan7620 (Jul 14, 2006)

the bar isn't a screw on like other licenced floyds, its pop in. i hope this is what you mean, other than that, if you know how to set up a floyd style bridge its pretty much the same...


----------



## spooky breakfast (Dec 10, 2006)

the 7620 has always been my favorite guitar, good buy and unlike most of the lower end dimarzios on most of the rgs, i actually thought the sound on these were perfect. thats probly just the korn freak in me, i like a little bit of mud. good buy though.


----------



## Psychoface (Aug 11, 2007)

its always nice to see a rg7620.


----------



## jipster (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi all! I'd say it's neither Magenta Crush or Vampire's Kiss (the 2 colours in my avatar) ... so maybe it is Wine Red!
Peace
J-P


----------



## Eric (Feb 19, 2009)

J-P, you've finally solved the four year mystery. The world can turn once again.


----------



## Crometeef (Mar 17, 2009)

nice axe. i love mine as well. yours is in way better condition though. mine's been rode hard and put up wet.

ahhhhh. i fell victim to a necro thread. didn't even realize.


----------



## aphelion (Jul 18, 2009)

I've got one in Royal Blue (pretty much the most common, i think)...beautifully playable guitar, sweet neck, the bridge keeps it nicely in tune...not too big a fan of the pick-ups though...very bass heavy and flabby...though that may be the scale-length of the guitar or the string being used for the low-B.

I am thinking of replacing the pickups? anyone modded out their 7620's? any ideas? looking for something versatile but that sounds good for high-gain shredding as well as full of life for clean playing...


----------



## Pete (Jul 19, 2009)

In the ten years since i got mine it continues to surprise and please. I tried out on a universe and gem or two in stores, and i like mine massively better!!!.
I had a brief play on a friends jackson 7 and was pleased to hand it back to it's owner after a few quick notes.
The guitar does everything well and i love it. I have never felt the need or want to change it in any way.
It just does everything.....well!!
It plays clean and sweet, or as overdriven and as aggressive as you want, and everything in between. They are great because the louder you play the better they sound, and it will sustain almost forever.


----------



## rafdepaf (Apr 30, 2010)

anyone got any idea what i could get for selling a rg7620?
also, anyone interested in a black rg7620? never changed a thing on it, still in perfect state.


----------



## ibanezer_7oe (Jan 16, 2011)

Hey Guys...
I want To ask Some Question...
Did Ibanez RG 7620 Come Like This is real..??
I mean It only has Bridge PickUp and Only One Vol wihthout Tone...??
The Seller Said It was 1999





Thanks For Your Reply...


----------



## maliciousteve (Jan 16, 2011)

No, that has had it's neck pickup cavity filled in. Looks like a good job but it is modified.


----------



## ibanezer_7oe (Jan 16, 2011)

@malicioussteve : are you sure...? this one look like dino has isn't..
FYI = in the neck pocket its stamped RG7 - 760..
So...???


----------



## aleXander (Jan 19, 2011)

it does not come like that.
It's been HEAVILY modified.


----------

